# Poppers for Tuna?



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

When you use big poppers for surface-busting tuna, do you tie direct to your Power Pro or do you use a short florocarbon leader? If you use a leader, what size and how do you attach it to your braid (double uni, allbright, snap swivel, etc. -- and what knot to attach the plug itself?

Never tried it, but thinking I might give it a go.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you want the mono as a shock absorber. Fluorocarbon maybe 60+ ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I tie direct. I've played with many different leader setups and have gone back to straight braid to the popper. My hook up rate is great and I never lose fish to abrasion.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm personally a sucker for a leader . But for poppers I only use 2-3' of 80-100# mono just as a bite leader.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

On the big poppers I use about 2ft of 133lb fluorocarbon. Crimped. That is on the Williamson 4oz poppers. I go down to 60 or 80 for smaller poppers.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I tie direct. I've played with many different leader setups and have gone back to straight braid to the popper. My hook up rate is great and I never lose fish to abrasion.


 What knot do you use to tie the lure to braid?


----------

